# Mr. Vampire



## ice.monkey (Feb 16, 2007)

I couldn't find any reference to this film in the Advanced Search and it really is a cracking movie that I recommend to anyone that likes martial-arts, the supernatural and comedy. Go and watch it if you haven't, you (hopefully) won't be disappointed.

For those who have seen it, do you know of any similar film? I've watched quite a few 'Chinese Ghost Stories' films and none of them come close to Mr Vampire. Has anyone seen any that they would recommend?


----------



## Thadlerian (Feb 16, 2007)

It's completely insane and hilarious. The vampire-for-hires jumping around. And that old geezer with hundreds of old tricks up his sleeves, remedies for all possible sorts of supernatural problems. And the Star Wars-like special effects, painted onto the film. It's a gem.


----------



## ice.monkey (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey, someone who's seen it! 



> The vampire-for-hires jumping around



I don't think they were vampires, were they? Just corpses that get animated, so they'd more likely be friendly zombies!!!

It's also a great movie for seeing how another culture deals with the dead and how to counter vampires.

Anyway, Thadlerian, have you seen any other oriental movie like it?


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Mar 27, 2007)

I think they hop because of Chinese belief or something, where the feet are bound at death and then they must hope back home to rest or something.
                       Nonetheless the Mr.Vampire films are great fun.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 27, 2007)

I have yet to this one, but it sounds fun. I think the only chinese vampire film I've seen is Twins Effect - charming for sure, but Mr. Vampire sounds like even more entertaining. I'll be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Mar 28, 2007)

NNNOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D_Davis (Feb 20, 2008)

This is number 82 on my top 100!*

82. Mr. Vampire (1985) - Dir. Ricky Lau*







For those of you unfamiliar with Chinese hopping vampires, consider this film homework - you will gather a great deal of understanding about these legendary creatures, and the men who controlled them and fought them. Although this came out after Sammo Hung's seminal hopping vampire film, Spooky Encounters, I think that Mr. Vampire is the better film because of the entire package - it just feels more complete to me, and I feel much more satisfied after having watched it. 






Mr. Vampire truly is the “Hong Kong Evil Dead 2.” This is not to say that it is simply a rip-off of Raimi's amazing flick, but that it is equal parts comedy, horror, and action, and that every part fits within the whole. Mash-up films constructed of differing tones and genres often feel disjointed, the seams are frequently too clearly visible. However, these are exactly the kinds of films the Hong Kong film industry excelled at creating during the 1980s. They truly did make films for everybody, and they made them fantastically well. These mid-school Hong Kong filmmakers treated their films like variety shows, and made sure that each “act” was executed with precise skill. That is to say that Mr. Vampire is a genrebusting film, and this is a very good thing. 

The comedy, while broad, is actually pretty funny, and there are a handful of drop dead hilarious sequences that allow Ricky Hui to do his thing. Hui's comedic timing, facial expressions, and physical abilities are amazing, as is expected from one of the famous Hui Brothers (perhaps the most famous comedy family in the Hong Kong film community). Whether he is bumbling his way around a Chinese mortuary, controlling a romantic rival through possession magic, or dancing on uncooked sticky rice to keep his blood moving so as no to turn into a vampire, he maintains an earnest demeanor and his sad-sap looks. Hui has an “awe shucks” look perpetually plastered on his face, and he plays up this persona to comedic perfection. 






With Hui handling the comedic side of the film, this allows Lam Ching-Ying and Chin Siu-Ho to focus on the action and acrobatics. Lam Ching-Ying's portrayal of the Taoist priest is one of the most iconic performances of the Hong Kong film industry, rivaling even Gordon Liu's turn as the bald headed Shaolin monk. Lam's stern look, goofy hair cut, unibrow, and frustrated persona define this role. This role would be one that Lam would return to time and time again, and was often emulated by other actors. Chin Siu-Ho also brings the goods with some of the best tumbling and acrobatics ever filmed, all captured with some expertly timed slow motion and precise framing. With physical skills rivaling Yuen Biao's, Chin does some amazing stunt work, and in the film's amazing action set pieces he totally steals the show. 

While the action is great, there isn't a lot of it, and in this department, Mr. Vampire is an example of quality and ingenuity over quantity. There are three main action set pieces: the jail house rescue, which has some amazing acrobatic work by Chin and Lam, the final dual between the heroes and the master vampire, and, my favorite sequence, the battle between Lam and a lustful spirit who has fallen in love with Chin's character. 






In Chinese mythology, female ghosts often tempt living males into loving them, and with each passing physical touch, they steal a little of the poor sap's life force. In this short, but amazing, action sequence, Lam battles a spiky-haired flying demon-head with his magical dagger; it's a classic and memorable fantasy-based martial arts fight. The cheesiness of the effects, complete with an a unintentional visible wire, adds to the endearing and earnest quality of the film. Fan's of genre cinema often lament this age of digital, CG effects, disparaging their lack of personality and character. Mr. Vampire is as good as argument as any for dodgy, practical effects, and their ability to amaze and entertain. 






Mr. Vampire is solid, well made entertainment that stretches itself beyond mere genre conventions. In addition to the great comedy and well choreographed action, the film offers an interesting story, and some beautiful cinematography. Mr. Vampire really is a complete package, it works on a number of levels. It is also a great launching point for a neophyte's journey into the genrebusting films from Hong Kong. Mr. Vampire contains within its 90-minute runtime almost everything the fans of mid-school Hong Kong cinema enjoy, and it executes each morsel of cinematic goodness with panache, skill, and passion.


----------



## jezzicaz789 (Dec 10, 2009)

ice.monkey said:


> I couldn't find any reference to this film in the Advanced Search and it really is a cracking movie that I recommend to anyone that likes martial-arts, the supernatural and comedy. Go and watch it if you haven't, you (hopefully) won't be disappointed.
> 
> For those who have seen it, do you know of any similar film? I've watched quite a few 'Chinese Ghost Stories' films and none of them come close to Mr Vampire. Has anyone seen any that they would recommend?




Hi all, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------

